# removing sticky paws



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

ok so it looks like i'll be moving... and i've used sticky paws on one surface in my apartment. after trying to peel off the strips, there is still a sticky residue left behind... does anyone have experience with removing sticky paws completely from a surface? i'd hate to lose some of my deposit money b/c i left it like that. any recs, suggestions would be great. thanks!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

is there any information on the packaging that says how to get it off? I've never used them before. I'm sure if you can find some sort of adhesive remover... I think there's stuff called "goo gone" or something that may work.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

I know rubbing alchohol works to get the sticky stuff that regular stickers leave behind of...so i would assume it might get the sticky paws gunk off. Good luck!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't use nail polish remover. That seems to take the finish off of lots of things. 

Goo-gone is good stuff. I've used it numerous times. If it's just counter tops, etc. we are talking about, you can try regular old windex and just let it sit for a while.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Get some goof off or something similar. You can usually get it at most stores - I get mine at the home depot.


----------

